# Alguien tiene un diagrama de un circuito inversor?



## kenshinX_14 (Ago 27, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo aqui, y lo que quisiera ahora es una diagrama de un inversor de mas o menos 250W o 300W que funcione con baterias de 12V 7Ah o 5Ah, les agradeceria si me lo consiguen


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

Aqui tienes algo
http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro03/4-061-1.zip


----------



## Diodo Zener (Ago 27, 2007)

Y que te parece esto:

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/inverter.asp


Buena suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

Volvi a leer tu post y saque la siguiente cuenta; 300 W sobre 12 VCC son 25 A, tu bateria de 7,5 A se evaporara


----------



## kenshinX_14 (Ago 27, 2007)

tienes razon por una parte "fogonazo";pero si hay esquemas de  inversores que utilizan este tipo de baterias e inclusive son de mas potencia q yo pedi(son muy complicados)es porque utilizan un "busster" o algo asi se escribe, es un amplificador de corriente continua es por eso q la bateria no se evapora. Pero gracias por tu comentario y tu aporte."esto es solo una aclaracion"


----------



## Diodo Zener (Ago 27, 2007)

Sí, tenés razón pero lo que quiere kenshinX_14 es misión imposible porque 250W/12v>7.5A
porque querer 250W a una batería de 12v; 7,5A es matar la batería  porque 250W>12v*7,5A



> Hola soy nuevo aqui, y lo que quisiera ahora es una diagrama de un inversor de mas o menos* 250W o 300W* que funcione con baterias de 12V *7Ah o 5Ah*, les agradeceria si me lo consiguen


Es imposible pedirle 250W a una batería de 12v 7.5A


----------



## kenshinX_14 (Ago 27, 2007)

La idea es usar una bateria q no sea tan grande; es por eso q quiero que el inversor tenga un "buster" o amplificador de corriente continua, tal vez no se pueda con este tipo de baterias pero la idea es q no sea tan grande la bateria eso es todo.Gracias por sus comentarios y sus aportes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

Primer principio de la Entropia: La energia No se crea Ni se destruye, solo se transformadorrma.
De donde sacaria el booster energia para funcionar ?

Ademas un booster es otra cosa qu no viene a este caso.


----------



## kenshinX_14 (Ago 27, 2007)

En realidad no es al booster que me referia, suena igual pero se escribe distinto, no se bien como se escribe pero se como funciona a lo que yo me refiero, en realidad es una parte de las ups los que tienen ese amplificador de corriente de bateria al que me refiero;funcionan con un "igbt"(transistor de compuerta aislada-siglas en ingles).Lo q quiero es un  diagrama de un inversor solamente pero que no use un "igbt" como las ups.Eso era todo "Fogonazo".No quiero empezar a discutir sobre esto, no quiero empezar mal contigo por eso te agradesco tu consejo.sin resentimientos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

No Problem
El circuito que te pase es con transistores comunes y de costo moderado, lo caro de esto es el transformadorr.

Duda grande y muy importante:
Este inversor trabaja generando alterna pero con forma de onda cuadrada, NO es apto para algunas cosas, por ejemplo una computadora y en equipos de musica puede generar ruido.
Aclareme su uso como para ver si sirve.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 27, 2007)

Si a la batería se le conecta un consumo de 7.5 A durará 1 hora
Si a la batería se le conecta un consumo de 15 A durará ½ hora
Si a la batería se le conecta un consumo de 30 A durará 15 minutos.
Hasta 50A se le puede sacar sin problemas.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 28, 2007)

Nilfred 

¿Crees que le puedes sacar 30A?

REcuerda que tienes una R interna y provoca unas explosiones en las baterías de lo más lindo.

Si es de 7.5A procura estar trabajando por esa intensida o notarás que algo se va a calentar.

50A ni de coña

A correr


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2007)

Si van a explotar baterias avisen asi voy ¡ ¡ ¡

Si mi tartara abuela no me ha mentido, para sacar de una bateria (Durante un rato y en reiterados ciclos) unos 50 A sin destruirla necesitas algo asi como 80 A de capacidad y mejor aun el doble. Y estas tambien explotan ¡ ¡


----------



## kukenan (Ene 15, 2010)

saludos a todos quisiera conocer como calcular el tiempo de duracion de las baterias y cuantas baterias serian necesarias para satisfacer una demanda de 50 amperios para mantener la energia por 4 horas  y cual seria el inversor para este problema muchas gracias


----------

